# Single Species Serra Or? For My 1 Remaining Tank.



## ChompChomp86 (Dec 3, 2016)

Well I am told by the lady that I can set up ONE more tank. (Ok Maybe Im also running out of space too lol)
I have a 55g tank sitting cycled ready for occupants.

Since this will be the final tank I set up for a while I cant make up my darn mind on what I want in it. I had a group of Pygos a while back and loved them but once they grow out they sure do require a lot of space! I dont have that luxury this time.

With that said, I was thinking maybe one of the smaller-ish Serras. Which could pretty much spend its life in the tank. Now I have never kept a Serra before and I know personality can vary greatly. I do like interaction in my fish. I would get a juvey so it would most likely be skittish for a while. I just wouldn't want this big tank with one P hiding in the back corner for months on end lol.
Do any of you guy's Serras cruise the tank like the own the place or is it more the opposite for these guys? The tank would be in a spot with a lot of human traffic so maybe eventually it would get used to it.

Then some folks on another forum showed me the light of Exodons. Always on the move and fun to watch and still have that aggressive nature and feeding. Feel like it will remind me of my Pygo shoal except they wouldn't out grow their tank in a year.
Would definitely keep me entertained but I still think I would have the burning desire to raise up a young Serra into a fat, active adult.

Ugh im so torn!!

Give me your two cents! Or a whole Dollar!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will eventually have to upgrade tanks for most serras... unless it were a Sanchezi or something smaller. Exos will give you the most entertainment, as it can take years for smaller rhoms and serras to actually be somewhat active.

Gorwing out my rhom for over 12 years is something I enjoyed, but not sure I would do it again.


----------



## ChompChomp86 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ægir said:


> You will eventually have to upgrade tanks for most serras... unless it were a Sanchezi or something smaller. Exos will give you the most entertainment, as it can take years for smaller rhoms and serras to actually be somewhat active.


Yeah I was thinking of a Sanchezi or ASO has some baby Irritans in right now. But yeah, I know I would need to be patient I just would hate to never see the little guy for a year lol. What size did you get your Rhomb at? When did he start swimming about and patrolling the tank?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Got him at about 1/2" and it took a few months for him to be active, would always come out for feedings. At around 2-3" is really when he got used to people.

is 14" or so now... just swims end to end, and attacks the powerheads from time to time. Doesnt really care about anything, just cruises around.


----------



## ChompChomp86 (Dec 3, 2016)

Well I decided to go with a group of Exodons!

Ill try and get some pics/video up here soon. They are still settling in. These guys are about an inch and a half right now so still juveniles in the grand scheme of things I assume. When do they usually start getting their redish/orange hue on the body and fins?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ChompChomp86 said:


> Well I decided to go with a group of Exodons!
> 
> Ill try and get some pics/video up here soon. They are still settling in. These guys are about an inch and a half right now so still juveniles in the grand scheme of things I assume. When do they usually start getting their redish/orange hue on the body and fins?


Good choice, that's all I have anymore is an exodon tank.
I put 50 in there a few years ago, it's culled itself to an awesome collection of 35 beautiful specimens.

If you want the reddish color (and all the colors at their best) put peat in the filters.


----------

